# Looking to adopt a golden! Northern IL



## Tumtum33 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all :wave:

My husband and I are looking to get a dog to add to our family , we are looking for a sweet golden that can be our baby  Any breeders or owners that want to give us a golden ?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you checked with the IL and Wisconsin golden rescues?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you contacted any of the Golden Retriever Rescues in your area?

Here is the link for the GR Rescues in IL-

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Illinois*

As Good As Gold (AGAG) - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois
Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever

Visit the website of each group, their Adoption Policy and Requirements are usually listed on their site. The Adoption Application may be available to complete and submit on line also.

You can also view available Goldens for Adoption.

I adopted my Roxy through one of the GR Rescues in my state and I adopted my Remy through my County Humane Society.

Some Rescues will also have Courtesy Referral Listings of dogs in need of a home that are not a part of the Rescue's Adoption Program. The owners list their contact info, you contact them directly and work out the details.

Petfinder.com is a good resource also, Shelters and Rescue Groups list their available dogs. Check Craigslist in your area too. 

Rescue Groups have an adoption fee, it varies with each group, the dog will be fully vetted. 

Best of luck to you in your search!


----------

